# The Vitamin Cure for Social Anxiety... Yes. It Does Work.



## Plasticities (Apr 14, 2012)

In a quest to help my body recover from the harmful effects of alcoholism, I tried this alternative supplement therapy, and was shocked to find that it not only ended my desire to drink, but also cured my lifelong severe depression and anxiety. Why did it work, where traditional medicine failed? Because the root of all illness, both physical AND mental, is a weakened immune system (in addition to other malfunctioning bodily systems). The only way to build up your immune system is to replace your body's vital nutrients that work in a million different facets to heal and re-energize you. I don't want to sound morbid, but if you don't do this treatment at some point, you will never get better.
 Medicinal treatments for psychiatric conditions, are only partially and temporarily helpful. They fill your body with so many toxic elements that you are forced to use your already depleted resources to attempt to remove them. This takes your body's focus away from performing important processes such as serotonin, norepinephrine, and dopamine creation. Merely trapping the dopamine, serotonin, and norepinephrine that your body already has, isn't enough. People with mental illness need to create these brain chemicals with the following precursor amino acids: L-Tryptophan, L-Tyrosine. Here is the list of supplements that I now take:

 *GLA* (Gamma-Linolenic Acid)  
A biochemical cause of major depression is a genetic inability to manufacture enough prostaglandin E1 (PGE1), an important brain metabolite derived from essential fatty acids. The problem is the result of an inborn deficiency in Omega-6 essential fatty acid (EFA). The body easily converts Gamma-Linolenic Acid (GLA) to PGE1.
-GLA can be purchased as Evening Primrose Oil, Borage Oil, or Black Currant Oil supplements.
*Take one 300mg capsule with breakfast and lunch.

*Multivitamin*
Contains minerals and additional nutrients needed for emotional health.
*Take two capsules with breakfast and lunch.

*Vitamin C*
Removes toxins in the body which play a role in a wide range of mood disorders.
*Take two 1000mg capsules with breakfast and lunch.

*B Complex * 
Several B vitamins are powerful anti-stress agents and promote healthy mood.
*Take two capsules with breakfast and lunch.

*Inositol*  
A chemical compound that changes into a substance in the body that regulates serotonin's effectiveness within nerve cells.
*Take two 500mg capsules with breakfast and lunch.

*Tyrosine or Phenylalanine*
An amino acid converted in the brain into norepinephrine and dopamine; two of the brain's neurotransmitters responsible for regulating stress and mood.
*Take two 500mg capsule two times a day on an empty stomach.

*GABA*
Used for the relief of anxiety, this amino acid has a powerful calming effect on the brain. Tranquilizers like Valium and Xanax work by stimulating the brain's receptors for GABA.
Take two 100mg capsules at breakfast and lunch.

*St. John's Wort* (Hypercium)
Like many new depression medications, this herb works by limiting serotonin reuptake, but has no side effects.  
*Take one 300mg capsule 3 times a day on an empty stomach .

@NIGHT
*Tryptophan*
An amino acid needed to form serotonin and which controls mood, sleep, sex drive, and pain threshold. Replacing serotonin lifts depression, anxiety, and insomnia.
*Take four 500mg capsules on an empty stomach or 1 teaspoon of powder.  
*Tryptophan alone cannot be converted into serotonin without an additonal 1000mg capsule of vitamin C, and a B Complex capsule. Take 1 one each at bedtime. 

Melatonin
Hormone derived from serotonin that promotes healthy sleep and works as an antioxidant free radical toxin scavenger. 


*I understand that this is a long list... if you can't afford all of the supplements, start with Tryptophan, Tyrosine, GABA, and a multivitamin.


----------

